# Vanilla Extract



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Can rats have vanilla extract? My Loki can't see anymore and I'm wondering if maybe that's why he's not drinking anything cause he can't find his water bottle cause his so stuffy and suddenly completely blind. My mom suggested maybe putting sa drop of vanilla extract in the water bottle so that maybe he could smell that easier and find his water bottle


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't know the answer to that but I wanted to say that I'm sorry Loki seems to be deteriorating so quickly. You may have to just hold him and either his water bottle or a syringe with water in it to make sure he's getting what he needs. I know this is hard for you.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

A bit of vanilla extract won't hurt them. I think its worth a try.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Vanilla extract can actually be used fairly regularly in water bottles, it reduces the smell of male rats in particular. If your poor boy is really having trouble drinking you might want to learn how to check for dehydration and if you find it give some boosting food/drink like ensure or something. Best of luck :C


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

How about an open bowl,,,,heavy bottom,,,like you might use for a dog? it may me messy,,,but leave the bottle in cage,,,my new rat did get used to the bottle,,,,he had only an open bowl before,,,,,try peanut butter, or yogurt on tip of noozle


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Normally I would advise against putting anything in the water bottle. Whilst vanilla extract is safe, it often discourages rats from drinking since it can mask the taste of water with vanilla and rats are very suspicious by nature. In your particular case, it may help but to be honest it most likely will not. Whilst i do not want to discourage you, his eyesight is probably not the reason why he is struggling since a rats vision is quite bad to begin with and they rely on other senses to get by. If you do want to try going the vanilla route, I suggest having one bottle of regular water on top of the vanilla one so that your rats have the option of plain. You can also monitor their drinking (by water level) and see if they take to the vanilla this way or if they prefer the plain. Your best bet at getting the rat to drink is through high water content fruit like melon and grapes or through syringe feeding liquids directly into him. I am sorry you are having such a hard time and that Loki is still so poorly. I hope he regains his strength.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Apple juice is usually good to help encourage drinking but I would use the bowl idea too as he may be struggling to lift himself up


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

What do you guys think about : Could you also try feeding him baby food...? Or cucumber or other watery things? Offer Watered down juice once a day to make sure he isn't dehydrated ? 
I like the idea of two water bottles beside each other. The vanilla scent would attract him and let him know where the water is . As Isa said though, does he have trouble reaching it? My senior before she past needed her bottle and food at a certain level  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I too like the idea of two water bottles next to each other, low down where Loki can reach. One with the vanilla extract and one without. Sending many good thoughts, love and kisses to Loki.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I will try the two water bottle if he makes it through the night it's not looking good though he's hanging half out of his tube I mean like front legs and all until i picked him up and put him on the bed with me ans now his hanging over my thigh. If you read all my other recent threads I am syringe feeding him, im feeding him baby food,I'm feeding him formula, I'm feeding him all kinds of stuff. I will try lowering it to that's a good idea I hadn't thought about that! if all else fails then I will try the water bowl but last time i did that they just filled the bowl with everything in their cage they could move so...Thank you guys for all the help! Well I didn't mean it was just the blindness but since he's having trouble breathing maybe his sense of smell is off too is more what I was thinking. guess I should have said that.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

For everybody who's been telling me to put apple juice in Loki's water bottle: Thank you! I finally put some in there this morning and he finally drank something out of his water bottle for the first time in weeks! So thank you so much!He hasn't drank anymore yet but he was drinking out of it on his own and did take a good little bit of it out so thank you! I will let you know if it continues to work or if it was just because it was something new.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

So the apple juice is definitely working (for now at least)! He just spent 5 minutes chugging it down out of his water bottle.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It is a really handy one, the sugar can give an ill rat energy too which can help them Eat or do other things


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> It is a really handy one, the sugar can give an ill rat energy too which can help them Eat or do other things


I didn't know that! Thanks! You're always super handy and helpful!! You're awesome! That's kinda funny that you say it gives them energy to do things though because he literally chugged for a good 5 minutes and then literally layed down and went to sleep xD He has soo much energy for sleep time now!! xD


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

View attachment 185426


This is him right now haha my big old cutie!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Awww, such a sweet old man. I'm not sure about useful, ive just been lucky to have lots of good advice myself over the years. That one came from the lady who came up with the shunamite diet


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Isamurat said:


> Awww, such a sweet old man. I'm not sure about useful, ive just been lucky to have lots of good advice myself over the years. That one came from the lady who came up with the shunamite diet


Well the advise you've retained and given to other people is very useful! You've helped me out quite a few time with some major stuff on here with my boys. C: So it was useful to me. I know he really is such a sweetheart! <3 Oh wow.


----------



## craigkieswerrer222 (Dec 31, 2021)

Vanilla extract contains ethanol, the same type of alcohol found in beer, wine, and hard liquor (and other types of flavoring extracts, perfume, cologne, aftershave, and mouthwash, too). The amount of extract called for in recipes would not be dangerous.


----------



## craigkieswerrer222 (Dec 31, 2021)

craigkieswerrer222 said:


> Vanilla extract contains ethanol, the same type of alcohol found in beer, wine, and hard liquor (and other types of flavoring extracts, perfume, cologne, aftershave, and mouthwash, too). The amount of extract called for in recipes would not be dangerous.


Source: https://technumus.com/where-does-vanilla-flavoring-come-from/


----------

